# Fiddlestix All Star Results for 2008



## Karen S (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Morning,

Went and looked at our 2008 All Star results. I only showed one pony and here is how we finished:

Classic Open Country Pleasure Driving......7th

Classic Amateur Country Pleasure Driving.....1st

Classic Carriage Driving....3rd

Classic Mare, Owned, Bred and Exhibited by.....5th

Congrats to everyone on their All Star placings for 2008. I'm looking forward to 2009

Karen


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations Karen & Kelly






I am so happy for you, I know how hard you always work and it shows!!

Congratulations Again!!

Janice Silvio


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats on your All Stars!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations Karen! You and Sydnie always look great!

Edited for typo!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 8, 2009)

Big Congrats Karen, I really think you should get something more than just the certificate for that carriage class....so much work and dedication goes into that class! Way to go!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Great job Karen on your All Star Awards...see you at the 2009 Shows and Congress, wouldn't miss it for the world!


----------



## hairicane (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow for showing 1 pony you really cleaned up. Good job!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Great job....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jan 11, 2009)

Karen & Kellie -

Congratulations!! Always nice to see nice folks finish well with their ponies and horses. We are looking forward to the beginning of show season so we can see all of our friends again.

Mark & Sharon


----------



## Leeana (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations Karen


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 13, 2009)

WOOO HOOO!!!!! Congrats on your accomplishments. Nice to see where hard work get ya!!!!


----------

